# Why the BB heat does not work



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

When do this kind of work and you hook the 220 BB heat up to a single pole breaker they won't work


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Why the BB heat does not work

This is why it's important that the baseboard heater installation instructions are on site so the electricans can run the correct size wire conductors. Should be a double breaker in the panel box for a 220 BB.


----------

